# What headset bearings on a Le Champion Ti?



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 2013 Le Champion Ti. I think I need new headset bearings but don't know what kind to get. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction?


----------



## potholered70 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would defiantly make sure the headset stack height was correct before I started spending any money on new parts.
That being said, the headset that came with the frame should be a FSA Orbit 15-2.
If it does turn out to be the headset, it may be a good time to upgrade to a better unit.


----------



## Gatorfreak (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a 5mm spacer below the stem and a 10mm spacer above it. The steerer has been cut to that height. Is that correct? I had the LBS do it for me.
If you could point me towards a headset that would be better and appropriate for my bike, that would be much appreciated. I'm finding it difficult to figure out what headsets will work for my bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Gatorfreak said:


> I have a 2013 Le Champion Ti. I think I need new headset bearings but don't know what kind to get. Hoping someone can point me in the right direction?


First of all, what headset came with the bike? A VP-components one?

Why not get a Cane Creek headset what uses bearing cartridges? (yes, VP components does build their headsets under a Cane Creek license). They are not terribly expensive.


----------

